# shrimp shell on or shell off?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

should i leave the shells on my ps shrimp or take it off...they eat the shell but im not sure if thats good for em or not?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i always remove the shell as it causes less crap in the tank when the p's feed but its up to you really
dixon


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I take it off.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd try it shell off first, if they don't like it that way then try shell on . 
Sometimes the difference between them eating something and not eating it ,
is just the presentation of the food.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

off.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

good for their teeth. ON!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

off


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> good for their teeth. ON!


 What makes the shell good for its teeth? I don't like extra debree in my tank so I simply take the shell off.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I take them off


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

off


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ok thanks! i just did 120 shrimp LOL man i hate that sh*t thats on em that makes your hands burn...what is that stuff?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

off


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Off for me...just to cut down on the tank waste


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i take it off for my red bellies and leave it on for my rhombeus (he likes the texture of the shell i suppose) because he wont eat shrimp with no shell.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

off but i do suppose the hardness of the shell would be good for the teeth


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, shell off...







!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

on and off...


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

your preference, the shell could be more mess and they might not eat it, but if they eeat it it will strenthen their teeth.


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

correct if i'm wrong, but what i know the shells of shrimp provides color enhancing.


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I leave it on and they eat it shell and all. The shell disolves in the stomach of the fish and provides much needed calcium for strong bones and teeth.


----------

